# Battlezone (1998)



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Battlezone by Activision is in my opinion the greatest game I have ever played. Its brilliant combination of First Person Shooter and Real Time Strategy type of game play kept me addicted since 2002 when I first tried the game.

The storyline of the game is also very unique. The game has a futuristic Sci-Fi feel, yet the storyline is set in the 1960's and has an interesting tie to Greek Mythology. The American forces (NSDF) go head-to-head against the Russian forces (CCA) in a true space-race of epic proportions to secure and utilize a new type of material, Bio-metal, which can easily be crafted into weapons of war.

People still play this game online, 12 years after the original release. It scored a 9.4 on GameSpot and is still ranked the 15th best PC game of all time.

The last official patch from Activision is version 1.4, but Ken Miller is currently working on version 1.5, which will solve the DirectX 10 issues and other problems the game often has on modern systems.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just had a look and it is free so I am gunna try it out.

I have Windows 7 and DX11 Card so what will I need to get it working?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Just had a look and it is free so I am gunna try it out.
> 
> I have Windows 7 and DX11 Card so what will I need to get it working?
> 
> ...


You'll need the executable, a keyboard and a mouse.

Cheers,
dwalk


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just checking as it said about DX10 problems...


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

The forum has a comprehensive Technical Support Section. Whether you can run with hardware acceleration in fullscreen depends on your video card. If I remember correctly, those with NVidia cards have better luck than those with ATI cards. I myself have no problems running the game.

In the event that you can't make it work, you can use 1.5 Beta for single player, although it goes to a different multiplayer lobby, and online players are sticking with 1.4 until the final release of 1.5.


----------



## bzfan1998 (Apr 7, 2012)

An independent team: platoon studios, are making a spiritual successor to Battlezone. It's called BIONITE: Origins thought you guys would like to know, they are raising funds right now on Kickstarter and are currently at $1,300

As a fan I'm trying to spread the word to other bz fans, you guys should too!

I've always been a bz fan so I'm looking forward to this!

BIONITE: Origins by Platoon Studios — Kickstarter
BIONITE: Origins


----------



## pgold (Jun 13, 2012)

I used to play this game a lot, but a few months ago it started to refuse to load. I have a new computer (a pretty good one...it's a Dell xps 8500) and it still refuses to load. A message says "The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000005)."

I am not very tech savy. Has the disk simply gone bad?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

i liked the idea of the game, bought it in a bundle of 4 packs and well , one day i left it on my bed accidentally and stood on it and the cd was in 2 halfs D:.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you find it hard to install after that?:grin:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

i cried myself to bed , i was like 13 years old then, and it was one of my first few computer games  windows millennium.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha ha.


----------

